# New to tug and timesharing



## JPINK1 (Apr 16, 2011)

[I'm sorry, but you can't ask for trades in the forums - please consider using the TUG Marketplace - see the link in the red bar at the top of the page. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## JPINK1 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Sorry I Asked*

I WAS NOT LOOKING TO TRADE OR SELL I WAS ONLY TRYING TO FIND OUT IF THIS WOULD BE A GOOD UNIT TO OWN I AM SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU OR ANYONE ELSE IT IS APPARENT THAT THIS FORUM IS FOR INSIDERS WHO WISH NOT TO OFFER ANYONE HELP AGAIN SORRY TO HAVE ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTIONS MAYBE IF YOU HAD READ MY QUESTION YOU WOULD HAVE UNDERSTOOD WHAT I WAS ASKING GOOD DAY


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sorry you were offended - that was not my intention.  However, when you post all the details of something you want to trade in the discussion forums, it will be viewed as advertising - which is not permitted on TUG, except in the classified sections.  You were not treated differently than anyone else.

I hope you will give it another try - If you ask more general questions about trading - you will get lots of help.


----------



## eal (Apr 16, 2011)

JPINK1:
Please don't shout!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 16, 2011)

*Translation From Computerese.*




eal said:


> Please don't shout!


That just means turn off Caps Lock. 

Typing E-Mail & internet stuff in all capital letters can be regarded as yelling. 

I don't know about that, but anything in all-caps is hard to read.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## travelguy (Apr 17, 2011)

Punctuation helps too!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 17, 2011)

travelguy said:


> Punctuation helps too!



or even just the occasional "return"


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like a case of "You can't please everyone." If the OP wants REAL information on TS, s/he will be back. No point in beating him up over it.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ronparise (Apr 17, 2011)

*me too*

JPINK1

I felt the same way...ie TUG is for insiders. And I would add that often times the posts dont address the questions posed or comments made by the original poster but rather offer unsolicited advice or grind some personal ax. And there are others (like me) that, if you ask what time it is will tell you how to make a clock

Some of the advice given is flat wron, some of dubious value but if you stick around, youll find lots to like here and might even learn something


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Some of the advice given is flat wron, some of dubious value but if you stick around, youll find lots to like here and might even learn something



Sure, that's what _YOU _say!  LOL!  :hysterical: 


Just kidding,
Dave


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Don't take it personally...*



JPINK1 said:


> I WAS NOT LOOKING TO TRADE OR SELL I WAS ONLY TRYING TO FIND OUT IF THIS WOULD BE A GOOD UNIT TO OWN I AM SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU OR ANYONE ELSE IT IS APPARENT THAT THIS FORUM IS FOR INSIDERS WHO WISH NOT TO OFFER ANYONE HELP AGAIN SORRY TO HAVE ASKED A SIMPLE QUESTIONS MAYBE IF YOU HAD READ MY QUESTION YOU WOULD HAVE UNDERSTOOD WHAT I WAS ASKING GOOD DAY




Don't take it personally. Denise was just doing her job. She has cut a response from me too not too long ago. I did not agree, but she is the moderator. There are rules and Denise M helps to keep the forum clean. 

If your intent was misunderstood, then continue asking questions. Please note that people are always a little suspicious of you when you come on for the first time and seem to be selling or pushing something. It makes you seem like a salesman or representative from a particular company. Good or bad, that what it does.  

You will find lots of helpful people here, so please don't let this make you question-shy.


----------



## markel (Apr 17, 2011)

*Good Advice*

I agree. Don't take it personally. 

I disagreed with Denise awhile back concerning what I thought was an inappropriate post by another TUG member. She sided with this member (who I felt had no right even starting the thread they did) but it is what it is. I feel that everyone here can provide good advice on many subjects, so don't shy away. Keep asking and you will get good answers.

Mark



csalter2 said:


> Don't take it personally. Denise was just doing her job. She has cut a response from me too not too long ago. I did not agree, but she is the moderator. There are rules and Denise M helps to keep the forum clean.
> 
> If your intent was misunderstood, then continue asking questions. Please note that people are always a little suspicious of you when you come on for the first time and seem to be selling or pushing something. It makes you seem like a salesman or representative from a particular company. Good or bad, that what it does.
> 
> You will find lots of helpful people here, so please don't let this make you question-shy.


----------



## silentg (May 21, 2011)

How do you get to be an insider?  I have been a member of TUG since it started way back when and do not consider any one on here an insider. I have given and taken some great advice from Tuggers who are the most unpretentious people.  Some may seem to be know it alls, but for the most part they are very helpful.  Sorry if you were offended.  I find this forum very helpful and I wear my TUG shirt whenever I am on a timeshare vacation.  Happy Travels!  TerryC


----------

